# Dehler 39 Anyone have experience with them?



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

In the never ending quest for a boat that rocks our world, the admiral and I went and looked at a couple of used boats yesterday. One of them was Dehler 39 with the 5'6" draft, which I believe is the shoal draft model. We would much prefer a deep draft for the NW cruising we want to do, but were blown away by what a fine looking boat this was. It looks like a nice compromise between racer and cruiser. We really don't have a lot of interest in racing, but do want to have something a bit speedy for those frequent light wind days on the Sound in the Summer.

I know Jeff posted positively about seeing the 39 at a show, but other than that I can't find much about the boat. If anyone has any experience sailing this boat we would love to hear about it.

Thank you,
michael


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What do you want to know???

Probably the best boat (of those we can afford - so bellow Swans etc..)....in the World...

1500 % better than beneteau, a real fast boat, very well built in Old Germany, not the Eastern part...

Sail's around any old shoe....inside is "zeher Deutsch"...if you like it...BEST BOAT EVER...

yoiu can afford it?? BUY IT.....its not comaparable with Beneteau/JEanneau/Catalina/Hunter/Dufour, etc...and defenately 180deg away from the old shoes..not saying names here..but you should know what I call the old shoes..

It's up there with Halberg and Moddy...but faster....

Points like a whore after a rich customer, built strong, sails downwind like a charm...almost as fast as an IMS...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

So Alex,

Why say how you really feel about said boat!

Micheal,

Are you looking at the sexy red one that SailNW has, or the one I have not seen at Elliot bay?

Marty


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Marty, We are looking at the one at Elliot Bay. The one at Sail NW is way out of our price range.

It looks like a rocket, nicely detailed down below, not luxury quality but very nice. The Admiral loves it. We are out of Seattle for a few days, so will probably go see it again next week when we get back, and take a more critical look at systems and equipment.

Alex, have you aboard one ? Which keel model if so?

Thanks
michael


----------



## llissenden (Aug 30, 2001)

*Dehler 39*

You can contact Karl Peterson/Norfolk, Va. Karl races his boat regularly at Hampton YC. Sailnet won't let me post email address, ?, pm me back with alternate contact info and I will forward you his address. Leroi


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

llissenden,

With two posts, you can not post some links, nor can one send a PM because of the less 10 posts. BUT, you could post an email this way, which i safer than the actual posing of one
example 
blt2ski at hotmail dot com

Marty


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Is it the 39SQ? http://www.dehler.com/dehlers.php?id=37
That's a great boat, wish I could afford one  IMHO they're better than HR and Moody because they sail better.


----------



## Aschlar (Nov 25, 2008)

Are the 36s in the same class as the 39? Could an experienced sailor take the 36 out by himself for a day or two? 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## sandorf1 (May 19, 2011)

*I have own a dehler 39 for 11 year*

I have had some boat before but I can realy say that this boat is one of the top sailing boat create the last decay. 
I started one project 1999 and my goal was winning Microsoft Gotland Around. I search for a sailingboat who has the ability to be one of the best in racing in thes competition. I chose Dehler 39 in a field of X boat, First, Arcona, J-boats, Grand Solei, and Dehler. The choised was wery good.
We von Lidingö around and was 2:nd in gotland around. And our place was top 3 in the mayor of the race this year.
 
Troly Åke Sandorf


----------



## sandorf1 (May 19, 2011)

*yes 36 goes in the same class as 39 IMS 2 yyy*



Aschlar said:


> Are the 36s in the same class as the 39? Could an experienced sailor take the 36 out by himself for a day or two?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


Yes 36 is in the same class ims 2


----------



## sandorf1 (May 19, 2011)

*Yes you can take a 39 out for a day of too bu yourself*



sandorf1 said:


> Yes 36 is in the same class ims 2


Yes you can take out a 39 by youself


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Original poster here. We bought the D39 27 months ago and love it. It is quick and has great cruising interior. Our D39 is the predecessor to the SQ , very similar. We really like the aft sheeting of of main sheet, and big wheel. We like other D39 owners wish our traveler was longer. Even with the shoal draft keel this boat points very high. It is easy to trim close hauled, with the stock 104 headsail, and locks into the groove easily. We sail faster than the theoretical hull speed on a regular basis even with well used sails. With the gennaker on the sprit, the boat is a missle with any wind at all.

cheers


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

doubleeboy,

Were you guys at opening day at SYC going thru the parade? Beltane? if so, I took some pics if you did not get any from other folks. PM me with an email addy if you want what I took. Not sure how good vs others.......

Marty


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Micheal or anyone else:

I wonder if you would comment on this one. It seems look really nice and is not too far from me to take a look.

2001 Dehler 39 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Rock,

That one looks a lot like the one Micheal bought IIRC, and based on what I think is his boat a few weekends ago.

That shoal draft will make it work better on the east coast, but as Micheal said earlier, here in Puget SOund, 7-8' of draft on a boat is not a big deal.

Marty


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Marty,

Frankly I didn't know about Dehler until I read this post. Did some search and i like what I read. She is at the high side what I plan to pay, but if for the right boat; I don't mind. 

I have been considering a 1987 HR352. She is well maintained but her teak deck worries me. Cursing in Caribbean with a teak deck may a pain. D39 seems to be a good alternative and much newer than 87. 

Hope some of you know more about Dehler and shed more light on this. Thanks.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately Dehlers are a very rare breed in Australia but for me they are one beautiful boat. I've only ever been on board a few but I've loved what I've seen. Its not going to happen but I'd be a happy chappy to own one.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Rock,

You will probably find generally speaking, a dehler to be nicer than a Jeanneau since that seems to be what you have been sailing. Price point is also a bit higher when comparing equal sized boats. speed wise.....I'd give a slight edge to dehler, unless you fins say an older SF35 or 37, ie the taller mast, deeper keel version of the SO you have been sailing. Then the Jeanneau may have a slight edge. 

"IF" this one you linked is a floor plan you like, like other parts about it. buy it, you will NOT go wrong with this boat brand. They do not sell as many over on this side of the pond. But they are a step or two up from a Jeanneau. BUT, we are not talking major up grade, maybe chevy vs an olds, ferd vs lincon type thing.

Marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The Dehler 39 was one of the boats that have been more time in production, at least in Europe were the live of a model rarely goes beyond 5 years. That was only possible because the boat was really very good. And it is still a fast boat even at Top level sailing. On the last year world ORCi championship one of the contenders was a Dehler 39:

YouTube - ‪Team Redan - ORCi Worlds 2010 - downwind second helmsman Gerard.MOV‬‏

They have finished 5th in the beta division. Not bad for such an "old" hull. We are not talking about club racing but about top racing

And on the offshore long race, raced with stormy weather, on real time, on their division they were only beaten by the Salona 37 and the Finnflyer 36 both very fast boats.

Results: Flensburger Segel-Club

A hell of a boat. Only now Dehler is presenting a new 40 (41) a boat that I hope is going to be as good as the "old" 39. You can have a look at it here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/62341-interesting-sailboats-117.html

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Paulo, who designed the D39 ? I'm thinking Judel/Vrolijk, surely its not one of the Dehler Van de Stadts.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

According to the BROCHURE it is a Judel/Vrolijk design

older model materials at the D-USA site.
Dehler Downloads & Links

Marty


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone see the new D-45 in person? In photos it looks very very nice.

Dehler 45


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hei Andrew, Hei Marty. Yes Marty is right, that is a Judel/Vrolijk design. Vand de Stadt design seaworthy boats but Judel/Vrolijk are the ones responsible to have transformed the Dehlers into very good looking boats.

About the Dehler 45 I have posted about it on the Interesting boat thread. I have been inside one and yes it is a very nice boat with a really good looking and very good quality interior with some annoying details, not in the interior but just to do a bigger interior.

For instance it is ridiculous that in a modern 45ft you have to have a two cabin boat to have a decent storage space. It is what happens on this one. For making the aft cabins bigger they have taken away almost all the space from the cockpit lockers that are now pretty useless.

Also that rearrangement of the cockpit (closed cockpit) is really ugly. You can close a cockpit without making it look odd. The 45 is a modified 44 (older boat) and the 44 looked a lot better at least in the version that had not an almost all black interior 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello Paulo, thanks for chiming in. I know that the speed of the SV is important to you and I understand your logic; while it is less important to me but it is nice to have. Understand that we can't have it all, thus we need some compromises as what we really need between speed and sea comfort/offshore capable. 

I know HR352 and D39 are two different boats. Let's assume that HR352 is 10 in offshore capability in a scale of 1 to 10 and 10 is highest score. How do you rate the followings:

1. D39
2. Jeanneau SO 37 to 42
3. Beneteau First series (1985 to 1998)
4. Bavaria (37 to 42)
5. Dufour (37 to 42)

My intended purpose of the boat is coastal and island hopping with a trip or two of crossing to Europe. I don't beleive I need a Westsail full keel, but with a proper weather window I want to cross the Pond with some degree of confidence with the boat. 

TIA


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

rockDAWG said:


> Hello Paulo, thanks for chiming in. I know that the speed of the SV is important to you and I understand your logic; while it is less important to me but it is nice to have. Understand that we can't have it all, thus we need some compromises as what we really need between speed and sea comfort/offshore capable.
> 
> I know HR352 and D39 are two different boats. Let's assume that HR352 is 10 in offshore capability in a scale of 1 to 10 and 10 is highest score. How do you rate the followings:
> 
> ...


Rock,

I will not specify boat for boat but I would say with some confidence that the Dehler 39 is probably more seaworthy than an HR 352. Normally seaworthiness of a boats increases with size (that was one of the main conclusions on the tank studies regarding capsizing) so between similar boats the bigger will be more seaworthy. The HS is heavier and that can bring in some cases an advantage (if the boat is well designed and the HS is) but It seems to me that the difference in size is not enough to compensate the bigger size of the Dehler. Besides the Dehler has a very good B/D ratio and that gives him extra points 

Basically, for the same size, the performance line of boats, like the Dehler or the First does not only offer an advantage in speed but also in seaworthiness. They have more RM to carry more sail and that gives them also a better reserve stability and a better AVS. As an important bonus they can also make better way in a blow against the wind.

I don't think you will have any problem crossing the pond in the right season with any of those boats you have asked about. A countryman that I know circumnavigated two times with a Bavaria 36 (a 1999 boat that is closer to the Bavaria 37 than to the lighter 2002 Bavaria 36), but you should have them prepared for a job, with a small third reef and a small stay sail on a removable stay, jack lines, reserve sail and the lot.

On the Dufours you have two different boats, the performance series and the other that was called classic and that is now called "Grand large". By the same reason I say that the First are better than the Beneteau, the performance series is better than the Classic series. I like a lot the Dufour 40. Well built, seaworthy and with a great storage space. In fact I have the boat for you here in Portugal (I was very tempted to buy it) you only have to come here and get it :

dufour 40 | Veleiros de ocasião 95320

Seriously, a Dehler 39, a Dufour 40, a First 40,7 or even better an older Dehler 41 or 43 cws would be perfect in what regards seaworthiness for travelling a lot offshore. But any of the other boats will do if convenientelly prepared and most of all, if you are prepared too

But all this is way out of this tread. Bottom point, the Dehler 39 is not only a fast boat but also a great offshore boat with a good cruising interior and reasonable storage space. It is also a pleasure to steer. What do you want more?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent and helpful answers Paulo. 



PCP said:


> In fact I have the boat for you here in Portugal (I was very tempted to buy it) you only have to come here and get it :


Do you they offer a deep discount to an unrefined barbaric American? We could take the delivery in Europe as like out cars.  We are partial to European cars and many other things. 



> But any of the other boats will do if conveniently prepared and most of all, if you are prepared too


I will be. I take this very seriously and try to join as a crew with other captain every chance I have. In fact we are proposed leave from Annapolis to Bermuda round trip yesterday and got postponed for a week. . I am a rocket scientist, I learn things fast and am very good with my hands   .

As for Dufour, I spent many hours at the Annapolis show last year, I really like the 40E. With a base price of $248k, I am afraid she would be over 300K by the time we get her in the water. I got shy away thinking that I need to be more sensible to spend the money.

Having read your answers, I am much more encouraged knowing I have more choices. I was afraid I would end up with a heavy old smelly boat in order to ensure my safety at seas. Old boats remind me of the smelly dark basement. I am a hardcore research scientist and always at in the front tiers of the technology. I beleive in new thinking and the advances in material science.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

The Dufour you mentioned has too much draft for us in east coast of the States. Less then 6 ft or prefer 5 ft.  

Calado : 2,10 m


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Judel/Vrolijk designed the D39s of the early 2000s and I believe also the later SQs. Marty our boat is not Beltane, that is Ken McDonald, he is at my marina and a member of SYC. I am sure they could get the photos to him. There are 3 blue early 2000s D39 in Seattle all at Elliott Bay Marina. Opening day we were up in the Islands.

cheers
michael


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

rockDAWG said:


> The Dufour you mentioned has too much draft for us in east coast of the States. Less then 6 ft or prefer 5 ft.
> 
> Calado : 2,10 m


Keep it on your short list. It has also a version with 1.65m . Difficult to find though.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

rockDAWG said:


> Micheal or anyone else:
> 
> I wonder if you would comment on this one. It seems look really nice and is not too far from me to take a look.
> 
> 2001 Dehler 39 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


rockdawg,

That boat looks a lot like mine. Mine was built in late 2000 and sold new in 2002. They came with a choice of 3 mainsheeting arrangements. I like the one we have, no winch, multiple reduction, right at traveler infront of binacle. Person behind the wheel can handle it when sailing short handed. The other set up I am familiar with splits the sheet, we have continous, and sends each side to a winch. The third set up I have not seen so can't comment.

The stock rudder arrangement is not the best, rudder needs to be dropped and lubed every 4 or 5 years. When we do ours, we will redo it with more substantial bearings and external greasing capability. Beltane had her rudder assembly cut out and a new set up was glassed in. On any D39 I would want to know when rudder was last dropped and lubed/reamed.

The mast is flexible and has a lot of range of adjustment if you have backstay adjuster which they all came with as far I know. Triple spreader rig, rigged with cunningham, rigid vang. The stock cruising sails are very nice, as is the carbon fiber assymetrical pole. They all came with track for reaching or spinnaker pole also.

Like Alex said to me back when I originally posted if you like it and can afford it will make you smile. Its not worth what one costs new, which is why almost none come to USA anymore. Seattle dealer gave up as have most on east coast. They are very nice, but to the average buyer, you could save $100K buying a Dufour, Jeanneau, Benne, etc. $175K is a bit more than we paid, your broker can look up the sale on Yachtworld, we closed in January 09.

The only downside that I can think of as we get older, is there is really no way to set up boat for a bimini that is usable while sailing due to length of boom. We have a little bimini that hooks up with line that we can use at anchorage for a little sun protection, but no way you could sail with it. So this isn't going to be the perfect cruising boat for everyone. But for a coastal cruiser that is fast and riot to sail, it is hard to beat.

BTW Hanse now owns Dehler, and from what I have heard, the big boats will be Hanses and smaller ones will be branded Dehler.

hope this helps
michael


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Micheal, 

A lot of good info in your reply. Thanks. 

What year of yours D39? The things that you brought up, Nothing is a deal breaker. Without a Bimini, it may be hot in the area we intend to sail. But I will find a solution. Can you extend the dodger just before the mainsheet for more coverage?


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock,

Our boat was built late 2000. It is identical to the several I have seen from that period to 2004 excepting how it was set up with spinnaker or gennaker, and how mainsheet is handled. Options were extra tankage, bigger batteries, bigger alternator. 

Because the boom comes back so far I really see no way to run a framed bimini. You might look at the photos on yachtworld of the red one in Seattle for $289K. Its been for sale for years, is the most heavily equiped one out there hence the silly price. They may have figured out the bimini.

The boat has minimal tankage, and if you add much you will screw up the performance. I have 75 gal fresh water, 27 gallons fuel and 11 gallon holding tank. The only obvious place for more storage is under v berth which screws up the balance of boat. All the D39 I have seen come with 100' of 5/16" chain for rode. You could cut off as much as you dare and replace with line to save some weight to offset the increased weight if you added extra fuel or water storage below v berth.

If you plan on cruising the stock alternator should be replaced with a high output and external regulator. We went with 100 amp Balmar and high quality v belt and are very happy. We also have the upgrade 2 8D battery house bank, AGMs. Most of the D39 from that era had Yanmar 3JH3E engine, putting out 38-40hp and a saildrive. Yanmars, if you don't know are high rpm engines. They like to be run at 2800-3200 rpm. Even well insulated alot of noise comes out of engine compartment. Something to consider if you expect to motor a lot.

With the aft sheeting of the main coming down to traveler right in front of bimini , mounting navigation instruments like chartplotter at the helm would be dicy. I have not seen anyone do it. Our chartplotter/radar are down below at Nav table and we use a hand held Garmin in the cockpit. If you mounted a panel of instruments at binnacle and hooked the mainsheet during a tack or jibe you would likely rip it right off. Boat comes equiped with Harken's self tending traveler, so when you tack it takes a field trip to other side. Very nice set up for performance sailing but makes hanging a bunch of instruments off binnacle area problematic. 

All the boats I have seen or know of for US sale have been two cabin , aft head boats. I understand that in Europe the boat can be set up for charter with 3 cabins, 2 heads, a silly idea. One of the main attractions for crusing is how large the two cabins are plus a nice size head/shower and the huge garage which obviously would go in a 3 cabin layout.

Not having kids and doing most of our sailing as a couple we only looked at 2 cabin boats.

Another nice thing about Dehlers, at least from that time period, is the fit and finish and quality of most everything. The mattresses are very nice, the upholstery is first rate, The self storing hatch is a huge timesaver, two seconds it can be opened or closed. Curved steps on companion way so that when boat is heeled over you have a nice level step. All the covers to the bilge are edged with teflon bumpers so the covers don't rattle in a seaway. Is all this stuff worth an extra $100K on a new boat, no not close, but when you buy the boat used that premium goes way down obviously.

One of the treats to the boat is light air sailing, we sail in pretty congested waters, lots of boats. When its low wind and we have gennaker up , we have yet to be passed by another boat except for a couple J boats also flying colored sails. 

good luck with your search
michael


----------

